# Rehab Sab



## Mrmnms

. My first attempt at uploading images. It's not new, but it has a new life.


----------



## EdipisReks

looks great! especially nice job on the bolster.


----------



## don

So nice! Really like the bolster removal as well.


----------



## Chefdog

Looks great, well done!


----------



## clayton

Wow! This is amazing!


----------



## Benuser

Great job!


----------



## NO ChoP!

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Mrmnms

It took a screaming edge but i knew I was in over my head. I gave it to a buddy of mine who did a great job. Screaming sharp with a bit of nostalgia. On my way to try it out after a couple weeks away from home.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

What a huge improvement.

Nicely done!


----------



## Mrmnms

Starting another ODC rehab next week. Hope to have images of that one soon enough.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

What did you use to get rid of the bolster?


----------



## Mrmnms

He sanded with several different belts for the heavy removal and finished by hand.


----------



## WillC

Great job, I think they look much better with the blade bit of the bolster ground out. You can trim them off with a thin cutting disc also, but make sure you keep dipping it in water.


----------



## statusquo

Well done!


----------



## Benuser

WillC said:


> Great job, I think they look much better with the blade bit of the bolster ground out. You can trim them off with a thin cutting disc also, but make sure you keep dipping it in water.


Not speaking about this specific one, but quite often the blade is very thick at the heel, due to the forging method. It's enough to reduce the finger guard so much that it levels with a relief bevel. Removing the entire finger guard makes only sense if you're able to considerably reduce the blade's thickness at the heel, and reconsider the whole blade's distal taper. 
One of the characteristics of traditional French blades is the very nimble tip, and the sturdy heel part.
By the way, the heel part was often left deadly flat for a few inches to allow rougher tasks.


----------



## Lefty

How much? 

Looks great!


----------



## Benuser

Lefty said:


> How much? :QUOTE]
> Between 2 and 3", originally often much more. With the steeling and sharpening practices these knives where submitted, the flat section got reduced.


----------



## Mrmnms

It's remarkable how the profiles can be so different from different time periods. I appreciate the insight Benuser. Heel is still pretty tough even though the whole blade has been tapered. The blade was in pretty rough shape so a lot of metal was removed. The profile is really nice. I'm toying with another old, old Sab and may be less aggressive on compete removal of the guard. We'll have to see .


----------



## Mrmnms

Lefty, I like your style!


----------



## Jmadams13

Looking forward to seeing what happens with the next. That looks great. I like the smaller pins, and the handle shape looks great.


----------



## chinacats

Love the profile (actually love the knife period), looks like fun!


----------



## ecchef

That's a great rehab job...you have all the aesthetics nailed! Nice bolster mod. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Miles

Very pretty indeed! I like it when an older blade can be made better than new.


----------



## Lefty

This is making me so friggin' excited for my Sab that's coming to me!!!


----------



## Mrmnms




----------



## Mrmnms

My house is about 120 years old, built by a pretty handy stone mason. We're the 3rd family that's lived in the home. Even after almost 20 years,there's always something popping up when we dig. I found these in a wall by my chicken coop. Nice patina?  Nice rehandle project.:rofl2: Brings a new meaning to ODC.


----------



## Igasho

I like those shears


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

A 120 year old house made of stone with a chicken coop and buried treasures? Sounds awesome!


----------



## Mrmnms

I have friends that live in " big fancy houses". Their kids come to our place and call it a home. Not too bad for suburbia.


----------



## Dream Burls

Johnny.B.Good said:


> A 120 year old house made of stone with a chicken coop and buried treasures? Sounds awesome!



My place in Dutchess County is more than 150 years old. The basement is stone and that sucker never, ever leaks. We've been there almost 20 years and it has weathered every storm without a drop. We had a chicken coop (it was originally a chicken farm) but we knocked it down a few years ago because it was just housing wasps. The barn is part of the original farm - it even has the old outhouse! Never found any buried treasure there, although if rocks were a penny a piece I'd be a millionaire.


----------



## 3200+++

good work here, well done!


----------

